# Some reaso I have a signal problem



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I thought that was normal? :lol:


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Is that for the apartment complex?


----------



## r028806 (Mar 12, 2010)

Clearly, your flux capacitor needs replacement! :hurah:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

!rolling A pair of Wire cutters should do the trick! :righton:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Jodean's work? lol


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

RBA said:


> Is that for the apartment complex?


Yep. But at least they used compression connectors.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Jodean's work? lol


!rolling


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ho-leeeee COW!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

This is what happens when you undersize your panel.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> This is what happens when you undersize your panel.


no that happens when you have too many "cooks in the kitchen".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Somebody stole the panel or at least the panel's picture...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

B Newt said:


>


Somebody stole the image!


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

My neighbor seems to have a signal issue too.

sent from my Galaxy


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow. No struts whatsoever!?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Wow. No struts whatsoever!?


They never put struts on Phase III dishes.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

IndyMichael said:


> My neighbor seems to have a signal issue too.


I heard about this theory where you could have the satellites beam straight down the feed horns and it provided a reflection free path for the signals.


----------

